# Month old baby - when to worm??



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

We have a month old baby that I am worried about. She is 100% fine at this point, but her or her mom have had no wormer at all. We wormed the rest of the heard and they are clear, but the vet doesn't want to worm them without a fecal. They are never in a stall so it seems impossible to catch any of their stuff before ti hits the ground. The baby's fur is starting to get course, but she is still eating, gaining weight and full of energy. He eye and gum color is good. I am just worried that we have waited too long. What can we do? We wormed the rest of the herd with Cydectin, but that is not safe for lactating moms. Is the doeling old enough for her own oral wormer or do we still have to do it through mom?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I start worming at 1 month old with Ivomec, 1 cc per 33 lbs, then do it again 10 days later.


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

She only weighs about 10 pounds. They are teeny tiny little goats. Would a 1/2 cc be okay? Is that orally or the shot? Is it the kind from Tractor supply for cattle?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For normal worming: Cattle Inj Ivomec orally and yes 1/2 cc would be OK.

Injection if the goat is anemic or has leg mites/lice. 1 cc per 40 lbs


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Give the baby a copper bolus for the fur. It should get better after a couple months.


----------

